# Great Plains or Landpride NTS2511 No Till seeder



## ruger66 (Jun 20, 2010)

Has anybody used this type? It has the spiked roller in the front and a cast roller on the back. Fairly new. I think they came out last year. I can't find much info on line about them. Link to one below.

http://www.greatplainsag.com/en/products/9997/no-till-seeder


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Looks like a major investment and you would be limited to what you could do . I would want something more versitile , maybe something thaTcould plant grass and wheat and soybeans .


----------



## ruger66 (Jun 20, 2010)

I am just looking for something to overseed pastures and hay ground. They are half the price of a regular no till.


----------



## Dadnatron (Jul 24, 2017)

I just purchased the Land Pride NTS 2511.

I have mixed feelings about it thus far.

My main complaint is the ludicrously inaccurate and worthless seeding rate chart. It puts out about 3X the amount of seed stated on the chart in both the legume and larger grass seed box.

I am seeding about 60 acres of new ground. All worked, land leveled, and cultipacked. When I finally got the thing calibrated according to the manual, I put down 2.5ac of alfalfa/orchard mix. The left box (calibrated box) seemed to be working fine, but the other box was almost out of seed. Should have lasted 5 ac at 20lb/ac. I took it back to the barn and rechecked the boxes. Even after following the maunal during the initial setup, in which I had to set the seed cups and cogs, the left box was off again. Whether it was me or the machine, I had already set them once.

I reset them using a micrometer to insure they were all perfectly closed and opened equally at a given 'setting'. I did this on all 18 seed cups. They are all completely accurate between each other at this point. The alfalfa is coming up, but not enough to really check the consistency of the seeding. I'm sure there will be a lot of variance, just because of the reset.

On to the large box. It also was putting out about 3x the amount listed. Orchard grass seed (without hulls) I finally found the correct setting at less than half the setting number that the chart indicates.

Given my ground is worked and packed, I am not utilizing the 'tilling' option and have the front rollers completely straight. They are basically just poking holes without tillage. I did see what they did on the ground and it mixed it up some. I don't know what they would do in a 'non-tilled' overseeding situation.

I have 2 friends who own them and really like them. This is why I chose it rather than a NT drill or Brillion. I wanted something that would have more utility. This 'might' end up being that machine. But I am sorely disappointed in the LP engineers. I spoke with them on the phone and they began quoting math equations rather than listening to me telling them their assumptions about their math are incorrect.

Would I purchase it again... I don't know. The support has not been good. I suspect I know more about the machine and its function than most of the Reps, ALL of the salesmen, and half of the Engineers. The machine seems pretty solid.

If you have any specific questions, I'll try to answer them.


----------



## ruger66 (Jun 20, 2010)

I was worried about disturbing the ground instead of just folding the seed in like a regular no till.


----------



## ruger66 (Jun 20, 2010)

Dadnatron said:


> I just purchased the Land Pride NTS 2511.
> 
> I have mixed feelings about it thus far.
> 
> ...


What was your friends results? Were they overseeding?


----------



## Dadnatron (Jul 24, 2017)

One friend has the 7ft and the other has the 9ft versions. Both are 'tow'. All of these can be made either tow or 3pt hitch. The tow mechanism simply hooks to the 3pt connection on the machine. I like that aspect a lot, as tow is easier to control over rough ground since it is separate from the tractor and 3pt is easier in tight spots. But my 11ft version is too big for a 3pt on my tractor anyway. But definitely think about this option IMO.

As far as tearing up the ground, it doesn't. In fact, IMO, it could do a little 'MORE' tilling in all actuality. However, in an overseeding use, I don't think you would have to worry about tearing up your ground and current growth too much. Both use it primarily as an overseeder, and they both think it does a good job. I've spoken to them both, and they didn't realize the seeding charts were so far off. Both said they were 'out of seed' before they had expected, but thought it was just 'close'. One friend went back out and looked carefully at what he had seeded, and he could clearly see a difference in growth between where he started seeding and towards the middle. At the end, he said he really couldn't see any new grass at all.

So, for an overseeding application, I think you would be fine. I don't think, even on the most aggressive tilling angle, that it would do 'too much'. And remember, you can always lessen the aggressiveness by moving 2 pins and a lever.

The least aggressive is simply when the rollers are straight in line with the rear roller, and the spikes simply are poking holes in the ground. They roll breaking clods and packing mole hills, but don't really do much concerning tilling in that orientation.

*JUST DON'T TRUST THE SEED RATE CHART!*


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm reviving this thread.

I'm thinking about buying an nts25 as oppose to a drill. I have good success with the Great Plains drilling grass seed but I want something on hand as oppose to renting.

Since this will be used for pastures, the price tag of nearly half of a drill is very appealing.

How well is the establishment rate?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

BWfarms said:


> I'm reviving this thread.
> 
> I'm thinking about buying an nts25 as oppose to a drill. I have good success with the Great Plains drilling grass seed but I want something on hand as oppose to renting.
> 
> ...


I would see if I could rent one to try before buying. I am not at all impressed with anything in LandPride. My co op used to rent LP conservation seeders and they were very poor in performance.

You might consider a good used box drill, and just drill when the ground was soft with moisture. Something with a double disc, small seed box, and 2" press wheels.

Regards, Mike


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I've been hesitant because I can't find any reviews for the NTS25's nor any rentals. I've used Great Plains 06 no tills and like the ease of use and had good establishment with grass seeds. At 7.5 inch spacing, that's a big gap. I was hoping to get seed spacing closer together like an overseeder does without having to till.

I have been looking at the old IH 5300 and wondering if I could get by. Also looked at Sunflower 9412s.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

BW- I had a Brillion til and seed. Worked great but if conditions are fickle, I like my great plains 10' NT much better. Where it was a star is in really grazed down hay fields but I don't have fences or cattle. In a way, I wish that I had gone with a 7' three point GP no till if my small tractor would have handled it (JD5075M). Otherwise, I would have had to gone to 8 feet for my 6115M. With the 3 point it should be really easy to cross seed at half the rate. Takes a little longer but I agree on the 7.5 in spacing is really far apart for filling in. What I do in hay fields is go up a pass and return off set a few inches which seems to work pretty well..


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hayman1 said:


> BW- I had a Brillion til and seed. Worked great but if conditions are fickle, I like my great plains 10' NT much better. Where it was a star is in really grazed down hay fields but I don't have fences or cattle. In a way, I wish that I had gone with a 7' three point GP no till if my small tractor would have handled it (JD5075M). Otherwise, I would have had to gone to 8 feet for my 6115M. With the 3 point it should be really easy to cross seed at half the rate. Takes a little longer but I agree on the 7.5 in spacing is really far apart for filling in. What I do in hay fields is go up a pass and return off set a few inches which seems to work pretty well..


Ric, are you able to consistently seed at a depth of about a 1/2" in soft ground as well as hard ground with your GP?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Vol said:


> Ric, are you able to consistently seed at a depth of about a 1/2" in soft ground as well as hard ground with your GP?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Not really Mike. I am about ready to see ifGP has a area tech rep that visits farms. I have the coulters set just deep enough that they always penetrate the ground and the disk openers and press wheels at the highest setting available. That means the disk openers scour a little over an inch but I get mostly good germination. Where things get out of whack is clayey ground that is damp when planted and then it gets very dry-the slit widens on drying and the seed doesn't germinate or does and desiccates or you drill across a spot that is loose dirt and it plants a little deep. In the latter germination does not seem to be a problem


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you for your frankness Ric. That is a problem I have when using a Truax notill drill. I really like the drill, but when you go from nice semi firm ground to a softer damp clay ground, it wants to slit too deep, and thus only a small portion of the seed germinates. Probably not a perfect solution for this problem. I think it is more difficult to achieve in the early spring with usual dampness versus a drier soil say maybe in the early fall.

I have given serious thought to a John Deere box drill with cast iron boots and depth bands which would put about 125 pounds of pressure on dry soil. If you seeded after a good rain in the fall or with just normal spring soil moisture, I think one could be very successful using these box drills. I personally know of a fella in Southern Illinois that does this and it is a hilly type ground so I think it would work in this region.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I just checked and the 31 fescue I seeded on the 20th is up pretty good, as much as 3/4 of an inch in some places. But, my experience is that KY31 is the most forgiving seed for overly deep placement and still germinating. I also dropped seed on top of the ground out of the small seeds box, the press wheel still covers. Does not work great for KY31 because the seed is too large but for OG, I used hulled og this year at about 5#/ac out of the little box and Persist out of the big box. I would expect to see something from the og seeding by the end of the week since there is plenty of moisture in the ground and we will touch 80 at least twice this week. Only went down to 62 last night which is a big change for us. Once the stuff starts popping it really goes. Also have fertilizer just spread everywhere so a perfect storm for new growth. Guess I can't consider any other drill options since I have 14 in the gp and own it in a partnership with one other person. It's a brand new drill (we both got tired of renting one from the coop at 10$ an acre and having to spend two days cleaning it out and adjusting it and then it was still bent or missing parts or both.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Agree 100% on rentals....I deal with that nightmare now. If I could find a drill partner, I would have a drill now. Yes, it seems that KY 31 is quite vigorous about germination. Orchard, not so much. My Persist that I planted 2 weeks ago is doing well in places and thin in places. I just missed a heavy rain by probably less than a mile a few minutes ago. Love the moisture as long as it is not a flood.

Someone needs to come up with a sole no-till grass drill that the depth can be accurately gauged at 1/4" to 1/2" with row spacing at 4" with a folding 12 foot box so that it can be comfortably pulled down the road. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Vol said:


> Agree 100% on rentals....I deal with that nightmare now. If I could find a drill partner, I would have a drill now. Yes, it seems that KY 31 is quite vigorous about germination. Orchard, not so much. My Persist that I planted 2 weeks ago is doing well in places and thin in places. I just missed a heavy rain by probably less than a mile a few minutes ago. Love the moisture as long as it is not a flood.
> 
> Someone needs to come up with a sole no-till grass drill that the depth can be accurately gauged at 1/4" to 1/2" with row spacing at 4" with a folding 12 foot box so that it can be comfortably pulled down the road.
> 
> Regards, Mike


So you want an Esch drill basically.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> So you want an Esch drill basically.


Not quite there on specs, but a improvement for sure.

Regards, Mike

edit; I will add that I read a comment on newAgtalk from a fella in PA on Esch drills that said the depth control was just ok like a lot of other drills. He said it was not near as good as a JD on depth control....and that is my main issue.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I'll go halves with you Mike and we keep it at my place 

I asked a neighbor if he wanted to partner with me on a drill but he prefers plowing and using his 5100 (no packer wheels). I tried to entertain him to hire me but no go or else I would have already bought one.

Didn't even know about Esch Drills, how do they compare? I like the tighter spacing.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

I just started a thread regarding experiences w/ the Haybuster no-till. I know they're still making them in ND and am considering one (used) right now. Since nobody has mentioned them, I imagine there's no one w/ any experiences either. Popular model appears to be a 107 --- 10 ft w 18 double disk openers, coulters and presswheels. 2 seed boxes but they also have a 3rd for legumes too.


----------



## Flyin-S-Farms (Feb 28, 2018)

I know this is an older thread. Currently thinking about a GP or LP NTS2511 and wondering if anyone has an updated opinion after a couple years. I will be using it to overseed mostly orchard grass into existing, overseed alfafla into existing grass, and seeding new alfalfa and grass into worked/prepared ground. Thanks!


----------

